# Rear Caliper Pistons



## matt_101 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey guys,

My handbrake was seized on my 1990 240sx, its been parked in the same place all winter - when i realized the handbrake was seized i let it down but the pistons were seized. Me and my friend worked at it yesterday and got the hand brake mechanisms on the calipers freed up and they appeared to be working correctly - but the pistons did not retract when the hand brake was released. I took the calipers off and tried to push the pistons back in with a c-clamp - it didn't work. 

Then i called up a mechanic and he told me that when the handbrake is pulled it pushes the pistons out and turns them at the same time. Does anyone know if this is true? More importantly, how do i get the pistons to go back into the calipers?? There are pictures below of my calipers. 


















Thanks in advance,

Matt


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2008)

I would probably replace those callipers?


----------



## matt_101 (Feb 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I would probably replace those callipers?


I'm Planning on it - just not yet, shelled out all my cash on a clutch and flywheel recently (witch still isn't installed...)


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

they screw back in. you can get the tool from auto zone or some place like that. if youre careful, you can do it yourself using a pair of needle nose pliers and/or a screwdriver.


----------



## matt_101 (Feb 5, 2007)

Asleep said:


> they screw back in. you can get the tool from auto zone or some place like that. if youre careful, you can do it yourself using a pair of needle nose pliers and/or a screwdriver.


Ok.... so just grab pistons with the plyers and push and turn the pistons? The screw driver being used to do what? Do you know what direction they are suppose to turn on the way back in , i don't brake them by turning them the wrong way.


----------



## squbafreak15 (Feb 14, 2008)

its true you can either get the correct tool to do it or just take like a flat head screw driver and put it against one of the notches and just push and turn at the same time it workd for me. just turn them like you were screwing anything in righty tighty lefty loosy you kno


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

matt_101 said:


> Ok.... so just grab pistons with the plyers and push and turn the pistons? The screw driver being used to do what? Do you know what direction they are suppose to turn on the way back in , i don't brake them by turning them the wrong way.


in order for the caliper to go in you have to twist the piston and push at the same time. you can use a rear caliper tool or a needle nose plier. it might be tough with the needle nose


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i use the pliers for the notches and turn the piston using the screw driver as a pry bar.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

matt_101 said:


> Ok.... so just grab pistons with the plyers and push and turn the pistons? The screw driver being used to do what? Do you know what direction they are suppose to turn on the way back in , i don't brake them by turning them the wrong way.


To bring the piston in, turn it clock-wise; to bring it out, counter-clock-wise.


----------

